# Dovetail limitations



## jltwoodgirl (Nov 19, 2014)

I am new to dovetails. I purchased the Rockler jig hoping to be able to do some dovetail joints without breaking the bank. I am wondering what some of the limitations are. Can someone tell me:

1) Can I join different stock thickness material with half blind dovetails
2) Can I join different stock thickness material with through dovetails
3) The jig has indicator marks for 1/2" and 3/4" stock. I had some 5/8 scrap and was trying out the jig but the settings didn't seem to be half way in between. Why?

I'm planning to try to use 1/2" baltic birch plywood for sides and back and half blind dovetails for the 3/4" thick front. I have read mixed reviews on whether to use a backer board to avoid tear out.

Any advice to steer me in the right direction is much appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*did you see this?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42M43R-zSgE


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I can do all you referenced with my Porter Cable jig. However, I do not have a Rockler manual to know what your jig is designed to do.

Hopefully Woodsnthings video will give you an answer.

Your manual should have answered your questions.

George


----------

